# How to transfer music files from iPod to new iTunes 10?



## asdttk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey,guys!!!
I have music on my iPod touch from my old computer and I want to put the music onto my new iTunes program on my new computer. How do I transfer the music off my iPod onto the new iTunes?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Well there is this application. It might work for you.


----------



## asdttk (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you, I will  try it.


----------



## rihanna123 (Feb 12, 2011)

As a iPod user, you should own a iPod to iTunes Transfer. 
As we know, iTunes can only sync music from iTunes to iPod in one direction. But for some reason we need to transfer music, videos, or files from iPod to iTunes. For example, when your computer crashed, or you may want to use your iPod in a new computer. iPod iTunes Transfer makes copping music from iPod to iTunes easily.


----------



## angelacat (Jun 29, 2011)

Google for "ipod to itunes"
There's several apps that will do that.


----------



## tech4tall (Nov 14, 2015)

Satcomer said:


> Well there is this application. It might work for you.


The link was dead. iFun-box is a pretty cool tool for data transfer between iOS device and computer. However, the UI is a bit buggy.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 14, 2015)

Old thread, too!
Lots can happen with software, and software links in more than 5 years.

iMazing should do most anything that you would need with an iPod.


----------



## Resee (Sep 21, 2016)

For iPhone or ipad users, if we want to transfer or backup data to pc or Mac computer, we can use direct data transfer tool, itunes doesn’t allow us to transfer the data directly, so when we want to backup or transfer these pics to pc, it can be a little bit complicated.

I think a data transfer or backup tool can help a lot, such like transfer video from ipad to pc .


----------



## Ffbooty (May 19, 2017)

Nonetheless it’s easy to do on your own. The iPod  Music Transfer is just for you. The Music Transfer Tool is a smart tool for transferring music from your iPod to computer and iTunes. It's the ideal iPod manager to backup music and video to PC/iTunes.


----------



## Rose8 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm highly recommend you this iPhone Transfer, which you can transfer your music or other data from your iPad to your new iTunes.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 1, 2018)

Rose8 said:


> I'm highly recommend you this iPhone Transfer, which you can transfer your music or other data from your iPad to your new iTunes.


sigh.... 8 year old thread...
This doesn’t help for the OP as the transfer is with an iPod.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 26, 2018)

NaBa said:


> I am also interested in this question. Because I found where to download music without problems, on the hoower. But somehow you need to release the memory., So you need to learn how to transfer.


This thread tries to help with transferring music from a device (such as an iPod) to iTunes.
So, it seems that you have mis-read the intent of this thread. (And, despite the fact that the thread is 8 years old, none of the answers will help you.)

But, I will try: If you have downloaded some music, then import that music to some app that will be useful to you. On a Mac, that is typically iTunes.
So drag the music into the iTunes window, or use the Add to Library, under the File menu in iTunes. Browse to your music, and there you are!
If that import leaves your music files, and you have imported that music, your last step is to drag those music files to the trash (and finally empty the trash). And, your storage space is freed up again.  So, you find out your task is pretty simple.


----------

